

Show HN: AidName.com - We'll Help Find Your Startup's Perfect .Com Name - AidName
http://www.aidname.com

======
AidName
Hi HN,

AidName is a service which will help you find the best available .COM names
for your startup or project. We noticed that naming projects was a problem a
lot of people were experiencing and we wanted to help solve this problem. Any
feedback is greatly appreciated.

~~~
Brainix
Hi, AidName.

Your product seems really interesting, and I almost signed up... Then I
noticed that "AidName" isn't a very inspired name.

I don't doubt the quality of your offering - by my advice would be that your
own project needs a name (and branding) with more sex.

Just my $0.02. Good luck! Raj

~~~
AidName
We do own NameMage.com, but feel AidName is more straight forward for regular
folks. You can still try out our free offering to see if we meet your
standards. We even offer a satisfaction or your money back Assurance Kit if
you want to try that out too. We appreciate the feedback!

------
yashchandra
I am confused between Customer Kit and Starter Kit. Your custom kit signup
button does not show any price but the starter kit shows $99.

~~~
AidName
The custom kit allows you to choose the number of available .COM names you
want. You can select the amount you want in the Quantity drop down menu. Based
on the amount it should show the Total Price. The Starter Kit is an
introductory kit which offers a 20% discount for a set of 5 available .COM
names. Hope this helps!

